# 4 year old Golden Retriver. LYMPHOMA???? need help with this please.



## mkbl (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a four year old golden retriever named Lucy. A little over two months ago I noticed a lump on her throat, at the same time we also noticed a big bug bite near her ear that looked infected to us. We talked to our friend (who is a vet) who told us to give her Benadryl and the swelling should go down within a few days. The bite started to heal but the lump grew quite a bit and she now has lumps on the other side of her neck.

We brought her to the vet who had told us she could have lymphoma. I researched it like crazy. I was not worried at all because everything I read suggested that she would be very ill and basically dying within 60 days. She has no symptoms what so ever. She is overweight a little, still eats, lots of energy. She is basically the same dog she has always been. Now its been almost three months that she has had this lump and she has no signs of lymphoma that she should be having. All of her lymph nodes are swollen (neck, chest, back legs) and the vet said there is a possibility that the diagnosis could be a human error.

I have read that lymph nodes can swell due to infection, immune system overaction etc (this I already knew). I guess my hope in posting this is that someone will come forward with a similar situation and give us a little bit of hope. 

I don't beleive in my heart that it is cancer, it just does not make sense to me. We are all very confused and just need some answers. This is a very loved dog and this affects a lot of people. We don't want to be given false hope by no means, but everything I am reading just pushes me more to the thinking that it is not cancer.

I just would like to hear what other people have to say about the situation, whether it be good or bad.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, I'm sorry for your worry over your Lucy. Hopefully someone here will have some ideas. If I were in your shoes, I would be going for a second opinion or looking for a teaching hospital/vet. I am one of those people who has to be doing something. Fingers crossed for you......


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Have they done any xrays, ultrasounds or blood labs?

I'm not an expert, but we just lost our Collie to Leukemia. The first thing that tipped the vets off was his white cell counts and blood calcium were extremely elevated. They suspected either Lymphoma or Leukemia. 
Next step wa chest and abdominal xrays. Also another blood test to determine specifically what type of abnormal cells were in the blood.

I sincerely hope it is NOT cancer in your case!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hello*

What tests, blood test, xrays, ultrasounds has the vet done?
I can't believe they can make a diagnosis without these.

I would definitely have a second opinion by another vet.


----------



## mkbl (Jun 18, 2012)

They did blood test which came back all perfect. They did an aspiration of the lumps in her neck and it came back saying there was a possibility of lymphoma, not 100%. Now the vet is just telling us to wait and see how she does and only wants to proceed with other tests or treatments if she actaully gets any of the symptoms.

Which I think is kinda of weird, because wouldnt you want a definitive answer so that you can proceed with treatment right away so you can catch it early and hopefully cure it?

We went in on a wednesday and brought her back in on saturday for the diagnosis and i could tell by his face that he was extremely surprised that she was not dying. He was tripping over his words and was kind of talking in circles and kept saying over and over that the test could be wrong but its unlikely.

Everyone that I talk to say he is an excellant vet and the best around, I am just not sure what to think. We are very confused.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I work at a veterinary teaching medical center and have now for fourteen years. In my opinion I would take her someplace that would do aspirates on her lymph nodes. That would be my next step, checking all her swollen nodes. I wouldn't wait.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I would definitely take her to another vet aswell for a second opinion. I wouldn't want to wait for her to show symptoms like your vet has suggested incase it's too late then for treatment. Fingers crossed it's not this though!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

We took Bruce to a veterinary referral clinic that had specialists in cardiology, internal medicine and oncology. You might check to see if there is a veterinary oncologist anywhere in your area you could see.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I do think it is likely she has lymphoma. Vets learn in school that when all the lymph nodes are swollen, lymphoma is the diagnosis unless there is a "zebra" instead of a "horse"- a very rare exception. Tick diseases are one other thing it could be. I so hope she doesnt have it, and I also understand why your vet said she does. I did have a golden dxed with cancer go on for years and years with no symptoms, so hopefully that will happen!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I can't imagine why your vet would say wait and see, especially since lymphoma does attack and take our pups so quickly. Aspiration of the lymph nodes is not expensive and even if you don't want to go the chemo route, prednisone gives weeks if not months, of quality life beyond diagnosis. 

I do hope your dog is cancer free, but I would certainly want to know why all those lymph nodes are swollen. I would ask for further tests or go to another vet. Cancer and "wait and see" do not go well together.


----------



## gman (May 10, 2012)

We took our dog Maggie to 2 vets before the diagnosis of lymphoma was made. The first vet missed the swollen lymph nodes, but the second vet noticed them right away and did a needle biopsy which came back positive for lymphoma. Before the diagnosis, Maggie was rapidly going downhill- lethargic, not eating and losing weight rapidly- about 5 lbs per week. We decided to go the chemo route with Doxorubicin and she has had 2 treatments so far as is much more active than she was. I do not understand how the biopsy results were inconclusive as they are the gold standard for lymphoma diagnosis. As others have suggested, get a second opinion ASAP. You can read my forum posting on My girl Maggie to see what we are going through right now. Hope this helps. BTW, this forum is a great source of comfort and information to help during tough times.


----------



## SBennett36 (Nov 10, 2011)

I would have to agree with all the other pet parents when they say get a second opinion. I just lost my Hercules to hemangiosarcoma. When I originally took him in I thought he had arthritis but the vet found tension in his abdomen. That day blood tests, xrays, and an ultrasound were done to help further his diagnosis. I have no experience with lymphoma but I do know a second opinion wouldn't hurt. Best wishes to you and your Lucy.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending my prayers for Lucy and like others said please go for a second opinion.


----------



## cody and munsons mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I do urge you to get a second opinion, this is not a wait and see game this is Lucy 's life and if she is sick she needs treatment. I wish you and Lucy the best and you both will be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Lucy.


----------

